# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Advice For New LED TV ........

## arunonline

Planning to buy LED T.V. 32 INCHES. Range between RS. 20,000 to 26,000.
Vishu season and Football World Cup ellam varikayalle. Nalla discounts  ellam kittumennu thonnunnu. So, within 1 or 2 months led tv vanganam.
Kurachu research cheythu. Direct with electronic professionals and in internet. Avasanam, confusion aayi.
The below points are what i ended up with.
SONY:-
          What i came to know from majority is that, Its expensive  compared to others. But,Sony has the best display. But, complaint varan  chance kooduthal and repair charges very high.
SAMSUNG:- 
          Good display but not upto Sony. But, complaints kuravanu and repair charges low.
PANASONIC:-
          Decent display.

Ee 3 brands aanu kooduthalum prefer cheythathu.
Ithil, SONY njan cut cheythu. Bcoz, ellavarum ame complaints aanu paranjathu.
And, majority said that SAMSUNG and PANASONIC are better options.
And i came to know through internet that LG is not bad at all.
So, very much confused.

Other doubt is that, online storesil price nokki. RS. 20,000 - 24,000  rangil SAMSUNG and PANASONIC kandu. I'm in Trivandrum. Direct  showroom'il poyi nokkiyilla. So, ethanu bettter ? Buying thru online or  Direct showroom ?
Pinne oru brand'il thanne pala series undallo. and the prices varies  depending on the series. My doubt is that, series marumbol display  quality marumo OR additional options ano koodunnathu ? What i meant is  that, SAMSUNG HD READY feature comes in 2 or 3 series. External options  change aavunnundu. Pakshe HD READY feature ulla tv'sil display quality  same aano ennanente doubt.
i need suggestions from experienced. Can suggest any brand OTHER THAN SONY ?

My Requirements:-
32 Inches
Between RS. 20,000 to 26,000.
Full HD ente rangil kittillenu thonnunnu. So, HD ready is enough.
Usb
Decent display and sound.

----------


## yodha007

Aa budget range-il  Samsung, Panasonic 32 inch kittan chance kuravanu!....
20K-25K range-il Toshiba, LG undu!....Toshiba-ku 3 years  warranty undu + good sound!...

----------

